# larger scale models



## spankmunky (May 31, 2010)

hi, does anyone know if they make the larger scale models anymore. i remember getting them a long time ago, had to put the spark plug wires on and lots of other detail that you dont have with the 1/25. i think they were 1/8 scale might be wrong. i would like to find these for all muscle cars if they do have them. 69 dodge charger, 69 camaro, 68 firebird, 67 mustang, etc..... any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

ebay will be your most ideal place to look. Right now the only big scale kit on the market is a t-bucket I believe. The 57 Chevy is pretty easily bought as well.
Not sure exactly what scale you want, but there are 1/8, 1/12, and 1/16. 
Round 2 will be putting out the General Lee Charger kit in 1/16 I believe sometime in 2011. The 69 Camaro is plentiful on ebay but the prices have gone up and continue to. No 68 Firebird in those scales. 
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

www.modelexpress.net

They deal exclusivly in model cars.

Lindberg makes the 1/8th scale hot rods.


----------



## spankmunky (May 31, 2010)

thanks, i am going to get a few off the site recommended by madcap , most are still 1/25 scale, but a few bigger ones available. looking forward to the 1/16 general lee, going to buy 2 so i can make on the way i want my 69 charger to look and then of course one as the general lee. thanks for the help.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Munky,

I keep saved searhes on Ebay for 1/8, 1/12 and 1/16 scale cars and and various marques; then I check my email for alerts. I have found several bargains that way; like a 1/16 '65 Mustang, 1/12 '69 Camaro, 1/16 Toyota 2000 GT etc. There is still a good variety out there exotic & domestic.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

For 1/12 there's Tamiya, Otaki, Gakken, Bandai, Protar, Revell, Lindberg, Monogram.
!/8 Monogram, Revell (their Lotus 72D), Monogram, Pocher, Rossi, Heller, Lindberg.
1/16 MPC, Revell, Bandai, Heller, Minicraft, Academy, Otaki, Fujimi, L&S.
No way is this a complete list- there's plenty of other manufacturers out there...

Chris.

ps: these are for mainly discontinued kits and will require some footwork. A lot of these are classic and sports cars too....


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*They ain't cheap.....*

If you have money to burn, got an unexpected inheritance or sold your Dot Com company, you might try one of these from MG Model Plus from Italy. I was lucky enough to get one in the good old days when I had a job. These are resin multi media kits.

http://www.mgmodelplus.eu/12_mp.htm

I am working on the MP 12.03 Ferrari 375 Plus Spyder that won the 1954 Carrera Panamericana. 

Be advised, if you find or are offered a CMM, Classic Model Museum 1/12 kit; you will need a Dremel tool to do lots of work and scratch build missing details. I think they are out of business now or only selling built-ups. These are resin multi media kits too.

MG Models are available from Ed at Island Collectibles. Great guy to deal with. 
http://www.islandcollectibles.net/

Here is Doyusha's Website on the 1/12 scale page: I have two of their kits they look good but I have not built one yet.

http://www.hobi2001.com/hobi/doyusha/doyushaindex.htm


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

you can find a lot of Monogram's 1/8 scale stuff on ebay but it's pretty pricey unless your willing to do some repairs. I just won an 82 Z28 that had some cracks in the body for $45plus shipping.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

the only 1/8 scale kiit I'm aware of have been from Monogram and they are models of the Camaro, the Vette and I think the Firebird.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

irishtrek said:


> the only 1/8 scale kiit I'm aware of have been from Monogram and they are models of the Camaro, the Vette and I think the Firebird.


 There were 2 different camaro's, 4 different corvettes, and 2 different firebirds that I'm aware of. Also 2 different '32 duece coupes, A Jag XKE
and 4 or 5 different t buckets. I've been collecting them for a couple years now.
Lindberg also produced some interesting kits.

Porcher also made some 1/8 scale kits, Ferrari's and such, but they are mucho expensive, I've seen some go for 7 or 8 hundred on ebay.

I once contacted round 2 about possibility of producing some new 1/8 kits but they said it would be too costly.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, yes. I recall the big Pocher Rolls-Royce being an amazing piece of kittery back in the day.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pocher*

This is what I have gleaned over the years regarding Pocher. They had a series of 1/8 scale "Museum Quality" models. Rolls Royce, 2 or 3 Alfaromeos, FIAT, some Ferraris like hardtop & roadster 512 Testa Rossas, etc. The factory burned and Riva Rossi bought the assets. RR released two kits as Pocher-Riva Rossi kits: an F-40 Ferrari with die cast body and a Porsche 911 (993) with plastic body. As Riva Rossi is an Italian hobby railroad manufacturer, I think the cars proved to be a problem for them and they just did not produce anymore. If I am wrong, please share what you know.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've built a few Pocher kits and the Testarossa honestly didn't impress me. I found it to be just an overgrown Bburago kit. I had to strip and repaint the diecast body and I added a heap of detail to the engine just to make it look busy. 
The Alfa Monza Muletto and Mercedes 540K on the other hand were masterpieces if you took the time to fit and paint them correctly. The only real problems I encountered with them were a bent front axle in the Alfa and a misshapen wishbone in the Merc suspension. Great value for money too if you take into account the time it takes to build them properly- over a year in the case of the Alfa.
I'd love to do another but they're WAY out of my price range these days....

Chris.


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

i just picked up a 1/8 porsche carrera rsr turbo 935 kit today at a garage sale, in original box, looks to be there, i am in process of inventoring it...

was shocked by a recent sale on ebay for 1095.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&s2=0&c=2#ht_1579wt_658

i bought it with the intent of resale, trying to determine price...

welcome any comments

[email protected]

it's all here, even instructions and decals in tact, was obviously mothballed since purchase
http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/nn35/jackshield/carrera/

and here it is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220674075711&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## grave (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm looking for set of 1:8 header myself to put on a 1:8 gravedigger body for my r.c. rockcrawler


----------

